# Giusta Filosofia



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2013)

Per come vedo io il matrimonio, o è un patto d'amore o è un patto di convenienza economica.
Siccome io non amo e nemmeno voglio sfruttare qualcuno economicamente, non penso di volermi sposare.
Se cambieranno le condizioni, può darsi che lo farò.
Secondo me sarebbe più giusto sposarsi alla FINE di un percorso e non all'inizio... 
Con l'ultima persona con cui si pensa di stare e con cui si invecchierà.
In quel momento, forse, si può davvero ragionare con il cuore...

Toy


----------

